# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συναντηση μελων BB.gr NABBA Πανελλήνιο 31.5.2009

## mantus3

λοιπον, επειδη νηστικο αρκουδι δεν χορευει, ειπαμε μαζι με τον ρουλι κ τον παπου να παμε να τσιμπησουμε τιποτα πριν τον αγωνα (να πιουμε κ ενα καφεδακι βρε αδερφε...)

οποτε λεμε για συναντηση στην παραλια της κατερινης στις 3 το μεσημερι. περισσοτερες info απο τον κατερινη που ξερει καπως καλυτερα την περιοχη...

----------


## KATERINI 144

το να τσιμπήσουμε ειναι σχετικό μ'αυτα που ειδα στη θεσ/νικη, τεσπα τη πληροφορίες να δώσω δλδ που θα σαβουριασουμε??
αυτο το βρισκουμε, οσοι ειναι να'ρθουν και θα ειναι απο νωρις εκει ας το γραψουν εδω να βρεθουμε.

----------


## mantus3

ε ναι ρε συ.. καλα βασικα μια ευθεια ειναι ολη η παραλεια. δεν παιζει κ να μην βρεθουμε.. παντως οποιος ψινετε να ερθει ας το διλοσει εδω, ας στηλει κ κανενα π.μ να ανταλαξουμε κινιτα

----------


## billys15

Εγω λογικα θα ειμαι λιγο πριν τον αγωνα,αλλα και παλι κατεβαινει η σαβουρα,δεν εχω προβλημα.Παμε για απογευματινες κρεπες.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγώ σαββατο απογευμα θα είμαι με τον στρατο τον χατζηδημητριάδη να χαλαρώσουμε και λίγο και είμαι μέσα σε όλα , σαβουροφαγία ουζακια όποιος γουστάρει και θα σας δείξω τι φλέβες βγαίνουν μετα απο κανα δυο ποτηράκια , να  μας πάει ο φωτης και στου μπάμπη του λίγδα χαχαχα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

Oτι θα ειμαι και εγω, πιστευω δεν χριαζεται να το γραψω γιατι οι περισσοτεροι το γνωριζετε καλα. Την κυριακη κατα τις 5 θα ειμαι εκει.  :05. Biceps:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> να  μας πάει ο φωτης και στου μπάμπη του λίγδα χαχαχα


οκ συνάντηση στου μπαμπι τότε ηλια.

(στον αγώνα όμως δε βλέπω να πηγαίνουμε μετα, δε θα προλαβαίνουμε απο την τουαλέτα)  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## alextg

Ε ρε γμτ να μην μπορω να ειμαι Κατερινη αυριο ... και ηθελα να δω τον Γιανναρο On stage .... Και φυσικα να σαβουροφαγιασω και εγω ... ευκαιρια γιατι απο Δευτερα ξεκιναω διαιτα  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

το team κατερινη αρχισε να μαζεύεται, μερικες φωτο για πρόγευμα. 
(τις φωτο τις έκοψα λιγο για ο ηλιας ρήμαζε κατι μπιφτεκια πατατες πα'ι'δακια και δεν κανει να τα δειχνουμε αυτα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  )  

   ο ηλιας πολυ μικροκαμομενος ποιο μεγαλο τον περιμενα  :02. Shock:  (χάθηκα διπλα του ρε π...... μου κακός βγήκα μαζι του φωτο  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad: )

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο σου KATERINI 144. Αυριο συγουρα εχει να προστεθει πολυ υλικο ακομα  :03. Clap:  :01. Wink:

----------


## leangains

> και δεν κανει να τα δειχνουμε αυτα


κι αυτά να μας δείξεις, εκεί είναι τα λεφτά, να βλέπουμε τι έχει καθένας συγκεντρώσει μπροστά του  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
αλήθεια πόσα τραπέζια έχετε κλείσει??? 1 για την παρέα 3 για μπουφέ???




> ο ηλιας πολυ μικροκαμομενος ποιο μεγαλο τον περιμενα


μια χαρά είναι ο Δον, εσύ είσαι μικρούλης  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  δε τρως καλά εεε, υποσιτίζεσαι???

περιμένω φωτο! καλά να περάσετε!

----------


## Geo84

Ηλίας...  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Καλά ρε Ηλία που πάνε τα παιδάκια τα μπιφτέκια και οι πατάτες?Κατευθείαν στους μυς?  :01. Unsure: 

Πολύ ωραίες φωτο  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> κι αυτά να μας δείξεις, εκεί είναι τα λεφτά, να βλέπουμε τι έχει καθένας συγκεντρώσει μπροστά του 
> αλήθεια πόσα τραπέζια έχετε κλείσει??? 1 για την παρέα 3 για μπουφέ???


και δεν εφτασε λεανς ξαναπαραγγειλανε  :01. Mr. Green: 






> μια χαρά είναι ο Δον, εσύ είσαι μικρούλης  δε τρως καλά εεε, υποσιτίζεσαι???
> 
> περιμένω φωτο! καλά να περάσετε!


δεν ξαναβγαινω φωτο μαζι του, μου χαλαει το ιματζ, και δεν ειμαι μικρουλης αυτος πιανει μισο δωματιο μονος του, απο οπου περναγαμε ετσι τον κοιτουσαν  :02. Shock:  και μενα ετσι  :01. Unsure:  (δλδ θα σκεφτοντουσαν για μενα, καλα αυτος που παει μαζι, την ειδε και αυτος ββερ?!  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash: 




> Ηλίας... 
> 
> Καλά ρε Ηλία που πάνε τα παιδάκια τα μπιφτέκια και οι πατάτες?Κατευθείαν στους μυς? 
> 
> Πολύ ωραίες φωτο


μηλαμε για πολι πραμα geo αλλα το περισσοτερο καποια αλλη το εφαγε.............................................. 
 :01. Unsure: 
δειτε φωτος  :01. Mr. Green: 

1η φωτο αυτα που τσιμπισανε το μεσημερι





2η και λιγο το βραδυ








προστεθηκε και καποια κυρια στην παρεα το απογευμα, αυτη εφαγε περισσοτερο απ'ολους!! που το βαζει το φα'ι' ρε παιδια αυτη η κοπελα?!  :01. ROFL: 






 


απο κοντα ειναι ποιο ομορφη η τζουλια απ'οτι στις φωτο παιδες!!  :03. Thumb up: 

αλλα ρίχνει πολι πραμα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως κραταει σιλουετα  :01. Unsure: 


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο σου KATERINI 144. Αυριο συγουρα εχει να προστεθει πολυ υλικο ακομα


κυριε νασσερ κανε κουμαντο να εισαι νωρις, τρελο γελιο και παρεα  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Τελειες φωτο!!!
Γι οποιους δεν καταλαβαν, η πανεμορφη παρουσια διπλα στον Ηλια ειναι το μελος Jemstone απο το φορουμ μας.

Στις υγεια σας παιδια και να περνατε παντα τετοιες ομορφες στιγμες  :08. Toast:

----------


## Geo84

Δε γίνονται αυτά ρε παιδιά!!

Δε λέω τρώω τον αγλέουρα αλά έχω πήξει στον τόνο στο βραστό κοτόπουλο και στο μπασμάτι!Κίνέζος θα γίνω σε λίγο!

Και σεις κάθεστε και τρώτε τα κοψίδια τα τηγανητά τις dressing κτλ?Που είναι η φορουμικη αλληλεγγύη ρε γαμωτο  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle: 

Πάω να φάω ένα στραγγιστό να ηρεμήσω..........


υ.γ. Ρε Φωτη  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  πως το πέτυχες το πιρουνάκι σε αυτή τη φώτο?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KM2909

μαρεσει που ο Ηλιας λεει οτι ειναι πεσμενος... :02. Shock: που να ηταν ανεβασμενος δηλαδη... :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

φανταστιικά! ζηλεύω!

jemstone respect!

ΜΒ

----------


## the_big_litho

> φανταστιικά! ζηλεύω!


+1

----------


## elenaki*

έπαιξε Πεινακο8ήκη ε??
πω πω ...
Γιάννη φτου φτου σκόρδα, μη σε ματιάσω!
Φώτη, αδυνάτησες ή μου φαίνεται???
και για τέλος...
Κατερίνη μου λείπεις τρελά :01. Sad:

----------


## leangains

xaxa! Λατρεία τη μια μερα είδα μπροκολάκι κ λαχανικά ( να φανταστώ κ ψητό, βρατό κοτόπουλο?)! (βέβαια ήταν κ ο αγωνιστικός στην πορεία μην τον κολάσουμε, νισε! ) την άλλη τηγανιτές πατάτες κ κοψίδια....όλε !  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

 Η Jem δεν ειναι βετζ?? από,τι είδα κάτι πρασινάδες έχει μπροστά της.
 καλά το τοπ άκρως εντυπωσιακό! φώτο σύνολο έχουμε? 

Ο Δον τοχει σκουπίσει το πιάτο! Με λαμπρικέρ τοχει περάσει!

Να σου πω κ κάτι άλλο, αλλά να μην παρεξηγηθείς εεε.  :01. Unsure:  :01. Sad: 

Η Jem διπλα στον Δον γαιτί δε ξαφανίζεται όπως εσύ??  :02. Shock: 

βάβαια υπάρχει κ ενα σχετικό overlap, αλλά κ πάλι...  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

μήπως να αρχίσουμε κ εμεις τις πρασινάδες  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  

Πολύ ωραίες οι φοτο! τρομερή παρεα! Ο Ρούλης που είναι?? αν θες ανέβασε κιάλλες

----------


## puka

πρεπει να μας κανετε τις απαραιτητες συστασεις στις φωτο ....... 
 :02. Shock:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Να σου πω κ κάτι άλλο, αλλά να μην παρεξηγηθείς εεε. 
> 
> Η Jem διπλα στον Δον γαιτί δε ξαφανίζεται όπως εσύ?? 
> 
> βάβαια υπάρχει κ ενα σχετικό overlap, αλλά κ πάλι... 
> 
> μήπως να αρχίσουμε κ εμεις τις πρασινάδες  
> 
> Πολύ ωραίες οι φοτο! τρομερή παρεα! Ο Ρούλης που είναι?? αν θες ανέβασε κιάλλες


 
την αλλη μερα ήμουν ποιο καλος λενς μεγάλωσα................................... 




το αστερι τις παρεας τζουλια (δεν ηθελε να βγει και φωτο ταχα  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## KATERINI 144

> πρεπει να μας κανετε τις απαραιτητες συστασεις στις φωτο .......


 


> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *NASSER* 
> _
> 
> Καπιοι ειναι ηδη στον τοπο διεξαγωγης του αγωνα και μας περιμενουν...
> Συντομα θα ειμαστε ολοι παρεα μαζι _




έτσι! απο αριστερα προς τα δεξιά για οσους δε γνωρίζουν: Στράτος Χατζηδημητριάδης (πρόεδρος ΝΑΒΒΑ) , Γιαννης Αναγνώστου και φυσικά Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου... :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> έπαιξε Πεινακο8ήκη ε??
> πω πω ...
> Γιάννη φτου φτου σκόρδα, μη σε ματιάσω!
> Φώτη, αδυνάτησες ή μου φαίνεται???
> και για τέλος...
> Κατερίνη μου λείπεις τρελά


με μαυρα κατεβαίνω 5 κιλα με ασπρα παίρνω +8,5  ελενη  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> πρεπει να μας κανετε τις απαραιτητες συστασεις στις φωτο .......


τωρα που καναμε τις συστασεις τη εχετε να πειτε?!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## elenaki*

χαχαχα
αφού φαίνεται και στο πρόσωπό σου η διαφορά.
καλημέρα και καλό μήνα!
τώρα που τελείωσαν εν μέρη οι αγώνες 
κερνάω τούρτα
όσοι πιστοί προσέλ8ετε!

----------


## KATERINI 144

1η φώτο mr suprermoderator με την κούκλα του 



2η φώτο βάφει τον αθλητή του (λιγο θολή ειναι αλλα οκ)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

α ρε πότε προλάβατε και βάλατε φωτο η αλήθεια είναι έπεσε πολύ μάσα αλλα σε νορμαλ πλαίσια , αλλα όλα σε μένα τα φορτώνετε αλήτες εκείνο το χεράκι με το καμάκι στο χέρι έτοιμο να πάει στα κοψίδια δεν νομίζω να είναι δικό μου με το κόκκινο βαμένο νύχι .

ελενη πήγαμε σ εκείνο το μαγαζί επειδή δεν ξέραμε, λεγόταν πινακοθήκη και νομίζαμε έχει έργα τέχνης και πήγαμε να θαυμάσουμε δεν καταλάβαμε οτι πρόκειτε για φαί και επειδή ντραπήκαμε να φύγουμε τσιμπίσαμε κάτι , ενω δεν υπήρχε όρεξη καθόλου.

αυτη είναι η αλήθεια οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι παραπληροφόρηση :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> την αλλη μερα ήμουν ποιο καλος λενς μεγάλωσα................................... 
> 
> 
> 
> το αστερι τις παρεας τζουλια (δεν ηθελε να βγει και φωτο ταχα )


 
α ήταν και η τζούλια ρε φώτη δεν την πρόσεξα ρε , δεν είπατε τίποτε ρε αλητες να πώ ένα γεια  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## KATERINI 144

όταν θα μπουν οι φωτογραφίες με τα βιολιά να δω τη θα λες  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

τις περισσότερες η τζουλια τις έβγαλε μη βιάζεσαι ηλια θα εκτεθείς !!!!!!  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

γιατί δεν φαίνονται ρε φώτη οι φώτο κατι κουτάκια μόνο βγάζει

----------


## KATERINI 144

σε ποιο ποστ ηλια δε φαίνονται ??

κανα δυο σβήστηκαν γιατι κάποιος το ζήτησε.

----------


## KATERINI 144

στη δευτερη φωτογραφια γνωστοι οι περισσοτεροι εκτος απο τον γιωργο ο οποιος ειναι ο σποτερ του γιαννη, νομίζω αξίζει και σ'αυτον ενα μπραβο, απο μενα τουλαχιστον γιατι ξερω τη προπονησης κανει ο γιαννης και καταλαβαινω τη τραβαει μαζι του.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

η ομάδα έγραψε... ένας κι ένας όλοι.... απλά θα στενοχωρήσοω τους άντρες γιατί την παράσταση έκλεψαν οι δύο κοπέλες του φόρουμ μαίρη και τζούλια...  :08. Toast:  :03. Bowdown: 

ΜΒ

----------


## jemstone

Καλά ρε Φώτη αυτή τη φώτο βρήκες να βάλεις χαχαχ σαν χαζοχαρούμενο είμαι.
Λοιπόν θέλω να πω 2-3 αράγματα για την επίσκεψη μου στη βόρια Ελλάδα 
Θέλω να πω ευχαριστώ και δημοσίως στο φόρουμ παιδιά πέρασα υπέροχα.. είσαστε απίστευτη οικοδεσπότες  (Φωτη –Ηλια) με συγκινήσατε και ειλικρινά πέρασα super.

----------


## KATERINI 144

μια χαρα ειναι η φωτο αστερι εισαι.

δεν κάνει τίποτα τζουλια, βαλε καμιά φωτο, περιμένουμε  :02. Welcome:

----------


## jemstone

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## jemstone

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2215  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## jemstone



----------


## leangains

ο μαντυς3 και ο Βιλλυ15 είναι παραπάνω με τον Δον?? O Ρούλης δεν ήταν στην παρέα?
ο σουπερμοντερατορ ποιος είναι? 

Λατρεία μη ξαναφορέσεις μαύρα! Η Jem respect! Πρώτη φορά βλέπω τόσο εντυπωσιακή ξανθιά! καλά ο Δον ντουλάπα 3φυλλη, τεράστιος! 

tnx για τις φοτο keep them coming!

----------


## Muscleboss

φοβεροί όλοι, πολύ πλάκα.... :08. Toast:  έχασα δυστχώς που δεν ήρθα...  :01. Sad: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλά η τζούλια ομόρφυνε το πλάνο στις φωτο τι να λέμε , εγω εκείνη στην παραλία που είμαι με την αφροδίτη η φωτο είναι για το τοπικ για την αποτρίχωση μιλάμε για νατουράλ λουκ και ήξερα οτι είχα κόκκινα μάτια απο την αυπνία αλλα και απο την φωτο σαν βάμπιρας φαίνομε .

αλλα τελικά η τζούλια όπως το έλεγα ήταν καλός παπαράτσι ποιός ξέρει τι άλλο θα μας ξεφουρνήσει , καλά που την είχαμε δίπλα και μας πρόσεχαν και μας όπου πηγαίναμε .
 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## jemstone

*Α ρε Πάνο όντως έχασες και σε περιμέναμε…*






Μαράκι έχω 4 πράγματα να πω για σένα !!!.. απίστευτη – γλυκιά – έξυπνη – χαμογελαστή –θυλακία  και όμορφη!!! εντάξει πέντε ήταν

----------


## jemstone

Μου τέλειωσε η μπαταρία Ηλία αλλιώς θα είχα αποθανατίσει περισσότερα 
Όσο για τη Φώτο με την Αφροδίτη τέλεια είναι μην σε ακούω να λες το αντίθετο

----------


## billys15

Χαχαχαχα καλα λεω οτι σε ΚΑΜΙΑ φωτογραφια δεν εχω βγει ανθρωπινα! Τζουλια το ματι το αλα terminator πώς βγηκε?  :01. Smile Wide: 

Πανο ναι,γιατι δεν ηρθες? Ετυχε κατι?

Lean ο supermoderatoras ειναι το παιδι στην τελευταια φωτο,ο οποιος μου φαινεται καμια 10αρια κιλα πανω απο την "κομμενη" φωτογραφια που ειχα δει.Αληθεια,ποσα εισαι τωρα?  :01. Smile: 

Ο Alex ηταν ναι,νομιζω ειναι αυτος που δεν φαινεται στην φωτο με Φωτη,Νασερ,Τζουλια.Εκει ηταν και κοντεψε να κοιμηθει στην αρχη του αγωνα.

----------


## Muscleboss

παιδιά δε μπορούσα με τίποτε να έρθω δυτυχώς... η κοκκινου είναι αυτή με τον ηλία ε?  :03. Thumb up: 

ο φωτογραφικός φακός βάζει κιλά και γενικά αν δεν σας έπιασε σε καλή φάση dont worry... 

πάντως νομίζω μαίρη και τζούλια άνετα ανέβαιναν στη σκηνή για μια πιο light κατηγορία... σε φόρμα και οι δύο είναι. τύφλα ναχει η φαρμάκη που πήγε σε άλλο αγώνα... :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Μου τέλειωσε η μπαταρία Ηλία αλλιώς θα είχα αποθανατίσει περισσότερα 
> Όσο για τη Φώτο με την Αφροδίτη τέλεια είναι μην σε ακούω να λες το αντίθετο


 
πάντως είσαι καλή φωτορεπόρτερ τζούλια και το κυριότερο καλή και ευχάριστη στην παρέα όσο για τις φώτο δεν βαριέσε μήπως για μοντέλο θα πάω, άλλωστε επιβεβαιώνονται και αυτα που έγραφα στο τόπικ για την αποτρίχωση χαχαχα!! είμαι υπέρ του να γίνονται κάποια πράγματα για σκοπό και ουσία αφου δεν κατεβαίνω σε αγώνες για ποιό λόγο να μαδήσω το τρίχωμα .

άλλωστε είμαι και της άποψης πως η ομορφιά στούς άντρες είναι αλλού και το πιστεύω.

και πιστεύω στην αθήνα θα είμαι και πιό χαλαρα γιατί δεν θα έχω και δουλειά στούς αγώνες όπως κατερίνη , αλλα θα είμαι για διαβολιά και μοχαμπέτι .

εσύ όμως να μην τρώς απο τις μαρμελάδες που φτιάχνεις γιατί γίνεσε πολύ γλυκεια και θα ανεβάσουμε το ζάχαρο όταν είσαι κοντά μας και είδες πως δεν τα λέω μονο εγω και ήταν και αυθόρμητα χαχαχαχαχαχα!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> παιδιά δε μπορούσα με τίποτε να έρθω δυτυχώς... η κοκκινου είναι αυτή με τον ηλία ε? 
> 
> ο φωτογραφικός φακός βάζει κιλά και γενικά αν δεν σας έπιασε σε καλή φάση dont worry... 
> 
> πάντως νομίζω μαίρη και τζούλια άνετα ανέβαιναν στη σκηνή για μια πιο light κατηγορία... σε φόρμα και οι δύο είναι. τύφλα ναχει η φαρμάκη που πήγε σε άλλο αγώνα...
> 
> ΜΒ


 
όπως το λές πάνο τύφλα νάχει η  φαρμάκη  τα κορίτσια ήταν πιό φαρμάκι και σε ποιότητα πάνω απ όλα  :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

> όσο για τις φώτο δεν βαριέσε μήπως για μοντέλο θα πάω, άλλωστε επιβεβαιώνονται και αυτα που έγραφα στο τόπικ για την αποτρίχωση χαχαχα!! είμαι υπέρ του να γίνονται κάποια πράγματα για σκοπό και ουσία αφου δεν κατεβαίνω σε αγώνες για ποιό λόγο να μαδήσω το τρίχωμα.


έτσι ηλία... τι να πώ και γώ... από τα ξυρίσματα που έριχνα παλιότερα, τώρα κοντεύω να αποκτήσω φυσικό πουλόβερ από τρίχα... δε βαριέσαι...  :01. Razz: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να και γω που είμαι παπαράτσι και απο την κρητική επιτροπή έβγαζα καμια στη ζούλα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σ αυτήν εδω δεν ξέρω τι τίτλο να βάλω και θα την ονομάσω ο βίσωνας και η ελαφίνα

----------


## puka

ολοι και όλες εισαστε πολύ ωραίοι , κοριτσακια και αγοράκια , μπραβο στα παιδια !!!!!!! 

Μια χαρα κουκλια !!!!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ο σουπερμοντερατορ ποιος είναι?


αυτος ο μικροκαμωμένος

----------


## KATERINI 144

Γιάννη πολι ψαρωτικός εδω, επίτηδες ήρθες ετσι για να τρομάξουν οι υπόλοιποι πριν αρχίσει ο αγώνας  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  (δεν ξέρω μόνο μη φύγαν και μερικοί υποψήφιοι θεατές απο φόβο  :01. Unsure: )

 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## billys15

Χαχαχα,σαν κατι εργα που βλεπουμε καποιον να πηγαινει να καθαρισει τον εχθρο του! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

********μη κάνετε κουοτ στον πάνω απο εσάς εκτος αν θελετε να απαντήσετε σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη φραση του κυριε μπιλι********



*

----------


## KATERINI 144

αν δεν ήταν ο Γιάννης και ήταν κάποιος αμερικανος ας πουμε, πόσοι θα βάζαν αβαταρ αυτή τη φωτο?!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## billys15

Ενταξει κυριε Φωτη... :01. Smile Wide: 

Α καλα,θα ειχαν γεμισει τα φορουμ! Το γεγονος ειναι κατι παρομοιο με τον αγουροξυπνημενο Κατλερ που ειχες βαλει εσυ  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Geo84

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια...

Αντε να πάρω και γω κανά κιλό να ανέβω...που να ρθω έτσι ανάμεσα στα θηρία  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thegravijia

οντος ο Γιαννης εχει βαλει πολυ ογκο...εντυπωσιακος...!
μπραβο του και απο εμενα...!

----------


## mantus3

τζουλια εφτασες αθηνα?  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

περασαμε πολυ ωραια, οσοι δεν ηρθαν εχασαν... 

ελπιζω να γινει ξανα εκει του χρονου για να περασουμε παλι υπεροχα...

----------


## leangains

Καλά τα παιδιά πάνω στη σκηνή δεν τα σκεφτήκατε, βάλατε τη Jem πρωτο τραπέζι πίστα, πώς δεν έπεσε κανένας!




> Χαχαχαχα καλα λεω οτι σε ΚΑΜΙΑ φωτογραφια δεν εχω βγει ανθρωπινα! Τζουλια το ματι το αλα terminator πώς βγηκε? 
> Lean ο supermoderatoras ειναι το παιδι στην τελευταια φωτο,
> Ο Alex ηταν ναι,νομιζω ειναι αυτος που δεν φαινεται στην φωτο με Φωτη,Νασερ,Τζουλια.Εκει ηταν και κοντεψε να κοιμηθει στην αρχη του αγωνα.


Τνχ για τις απαντήσεις κ το Φώτη! Μια χαρά Βιλλ, σε έπιασε ο φωτογράφος απροετοίμαστο. "κόντεψε να κοιμηθεί..." χαχαχα! Ρούλη...

Καλά η φώτο του δασκαλου Ιωαννη πολλά λεφτά αβαταρ! Αποφασισμένος και φορτωμένος κατεβηκε! Ένα στραβό χαμογελάκι θα ήταν το κερασακι!

καλή επιτυχία και στο παγκόσμιο!

----------


## jemstone

Mantus έφτασα μια χαρά αν και πήγα κατευθείαν για δουλεία και έπεσα πτώμα στο καναπέ για κανένα 2 ωρο για ύπνο.

----------


## billys15

Αρα Τζουλια τελικα δεν σε γρουσουζεψε ο Δημητρης κι εφτασες σχετια νωρις.Τσαμπα το απειλουσες το παιδι  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## mantus3

> Mantus έφτασα μια χαρά αν και πήγα κατευθείαν για δουλεία και έπεσα πτώμα στο καναπέ για κανένα 2 ωρο για ύπνο.


αχ βρε σε λιπαμε.. τι κριμα..  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  κ εγω που σε 45λεπτακια ημουν στο κρεαβατι μου μην νομιζεις δεν ειδα κ μεγαλη διαφορα στο θεμα ξεκουρασης... δεν ξερω βεβαια αν αυτο σε παριγορει η σε κανει χειροτερα...

----------


## billys15

Εδω με Δημητρη,Ηλια,Alex




Εδω με Μαρια,Alex,Δημητρη,Τζουλια
(ο με το ασπρο επιθυμει πολυ να με χτυπησει,αλλα βλεπετε οτι παντα σταματαει το χερι του....)

Κι επειδη η Τζουλια θα με βρισει που εβαλα αυτην την φωτο,βαζω κι αυτην... :01. Mr. Green: 



Και παρακατω ειναι ο Φωτης,ο οποιος βεβαιως κουραστηκε παρα πολυ σε αυτον τον αγωνα....


Με το που σηκωνοταν εψαχνε καρεκλα να ξανακατσει...



 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Οχι περα απο την πλακα τωρα,βοηθησε πολυ στον αγωνα και του αξιζουν κι αυτον συγχαρητηρια.

Επισης,ο φακος μου επιασε Μινιδη και Τουλα :01. Smile:

----------


## Geo84

Φώτη ΚΑΠΝΙΖΕΙΣ????????????????????  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:

----------


## Exci

> Φώτη ΚΑΠΝΙΖΕΙΣ????????????????????


+1  :01. Sneaky:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ένα τσιγάρο για την πλάκα παιδιά, μη με κοιτάτε έτσι, ανησυχώ, δε θα ξαναγίνει      :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Geo84

Έτσι μπράβο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

οκ δλδ?!  :01. Confused: 

(γιωργο πολυ μουρι με το γυαλι  :03. Thumb up: )

έχουμε νεο υλικό απο το μέλος και μανατζερ μου μαντους, σύντομα θα περαστούν 

(μετά απο ενα προγραμμα πλατης, λιγο υπομονη  :05. Weights:  )

----------


## Geo84

Χααχαχ !! Δε τη βλέπω να αντέχει και πολύ......το βλέπω το δούλεμα...  :01. Unsure: 

ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΜΗΤΣΟ ΤΩΡΑΑΑ

----------


## jemstone

Βρε Billy έλεος τη πιο χάλια φωτο έβαλες σαν μεθυσμένη φαίνομαι…. Ήμαρτον
Mantus  αυτή η παρηγοριά ρε παιδάκι μου που μου δίνεις είναι τι να σου πω…. Δεν έχω λόγια

----------


## KATERINI 144

εδω ποζάραμε να δείξουμε και μεις κατι, και φυσικά αυτον που εχει κοπεί απο τη φωτο τον έχω ανετα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

(με τον ογκόλιθο ποιο πανω δεν τόλμησα να ποζάρω για ευνόητους λόγους   :02. Clown2: )

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## mantus3

> Βρε Billy έλεος τη πιο χάλια φωτο έβαλες σαν μεθυσμένη φαίνομαι…. Ήμαρτον
> Mantus  αυτή η παρηγοριά ρε παιδάκι μου που μου δίνεις είναι τι να σου πω…. Δεν έχω λόγια



οχι και σαν μεθημσενη... πανεμορφη εισαι σε εκεινη την φωτο! αφου να φανταστεις αμα ξανασυναντιθουμε καπου θα παρω μαζι μου την φοτο του μπιλι να κοιταω εκεινη αντι για σενα! τοσο υπεροχη! :01. ROFL:

----------


## racingman

> 


καλα ε,και γ**ω τα team ειστε :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mantus3

> καλα ε,και γ**ω τα team ειστε


το αστειο ειναι οτι εγω κ να ανεβενα πανω στην σκαλα παλι δεν θα εφτανα!!!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

για να μην μιλισω για το σοκ οταν ανεβικε ο Ηλιας.... :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## thegravijia

αυτος με το ασπρο ποιος ειναι?

----------


## racingman

> το αστειο ειναι οτι εγω κ να ανεβενα πανω στην σκαλα παλι δεν θα εφτανα!!! 
> 
> για να μην μιλισω για το σοκ οταν ανεβικε ο Ηλιας....


χαχαχα,ε αφου αντεξε η σκαλα παλι καλα να λες.

----------


## Exci

> αυτος με το ασπρο ποιος ειναι?


Ρουλης!

----------


## KATERINI 144

ε σίγουρα του χρονου πανω κατω τετοια μερα θα ξαναμαζευτουμε πολυς λαος. 



















λαθος τοπικ λαθος τοπικ ολγα  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## Μαρία

Να πω κ εγω οτι περασαμε υπέροχα και χάρηκα παρα πολυ που γνωρισα τα παιδιά απο το φορουμ κ απο κοντα,τον Αλεξ,Δημήτρη,Φώτη τον κ Τριανταφύλλου κ.α και φυσικα την πανέμορφη και γλυκιά Τζούλια!!!Τζούλια είσαι που είσαι κούκλα στις φωτό αλλα απο κοντα τα λόγια είνα περιττα,θεα!!!

----------


## jemstone

Σε ευχαριστώ Μαράκι μου εγώ σου είπα και πιο πάνω είσαι όλα τα λεφτά μια ερώτηση έχω μόνο…. Τελικά ήταν καλτσααααααααααααα χαχαχαχαχα :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## pepeismenos karga

παιδια θα ειμαι και εγω εκει...και ενδεχομενως απο το πρωι...μακαρι να γινει ενασ σουπερ αγωνας...και μακαρι να γνωρισω και πολλα ατομα ατομα και απο το φορουμ απο κοντα....γιατι απο οτι ξερω θα μαζευτει λαοςςς...

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ε σίγουρα του χρονου πανω κατω τετοια μερα θα ξαναμαζευτουμε πολυς λαος. 
> 
> 
> 
> λαθος τοπικ λαθος τοπικ πεπισμενε





> Σε ευχαριστώ Μαράκι μου εγώ σου είπα και πιο πάνω είσαι όλα τα λεφτά μια ερώτηση έχω μόνο…. Τελικά ήταν καλτσααααααααααααα χαχαχαχαχα


μαλλον πετσετα ηταν τζουλια, οχι καλτσα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> μαλλον πετσετα ηταν τζουλια, οχι καλτσα


 
εγω τώρα γιατί δεν τόπιασα το υπονοούμενο μήπως παραείμαι αθώο παιδάκι ρε φώτη ? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

με πμ ηλια μου με πμ θα σου πω χαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχχα

----------


## Μαρία

> Σε ευχαριστώ Μαράκι μου εγώ σου είπα και πιο πάνω είσαι όλα τα λεφτά μια ερώτηση έχω μόνο…. Τελικά ήταν καλτσααααααααααααα χαχαχαχαχα


 
Στανταρ!!!!Τι ηθελε να πει ο ποιητής με αυτο(κάλτσα) δεν μπορεσα να καταλάβω!!!!!Παντως ριξαμε πολύ γέλιο!!!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

:01. Unsure:

----------


## the_big_litho

:02. Moderator:  :02. Moderator:

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## Muscleboss

> 


τωρα κατάλαβα....  :02. Moderator:  αργώ λίγο αλλά τα πιάνω  :01. Razz: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Μαρία

:02. Chinese:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ύστερα εμείς είμαστε πονηροί ε ρε γυναίκες δεν ξέρετε όμως πως τίποτε απ όλα αυτα που λέτε δεν ήταν!! χαχαχαχαχα!!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

εγω δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιος έκλεψε την ατάκα μου, μονο ο ρουλις παίζει να το ξερει αυτό με την καλτσα, μέσα ειμαι μαρια τζουλια?! ο ρουλης το ειπε?!  :01. Unsure:

----------


## NASSER

Εγω θα σας κατατοπισω με εικονα. Εμενα με ψυχοπλακωσε λιγο, αλλα μετα συνηλθα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ε ρε το φιλαρακι μου το κουτσομπολεύετε αυτόν τον ξέρω τουλάχιστον 25 χρόνια απο την πρώτη μέρα που ξεκίνησα το ββ .

απλα έκανε λάθος προπόνηση και έβαλε όγκο σε λάθος σημείο τι να κάνει ο άνθρωπος μαθαίνουμε απο τα λάθη !!

αν κάποιος όμως θέλει το πρόγραμμα του μπορω να ποσταρω στο τόπικ με τα προγράμματα και ίσως να ενδιαφέρετε κανείς  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

πέρασε λιγος καιρός αλλα τωρα πήρα τις φωτογραφίες και αυτη είναι περφεκτ 

mr supermoderator  nasser and mis Μαρία  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Και παντα με μπλουζακι www.bodybuilding.gr  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------

